# Delicious Items Out of Stock



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought I was the only one that purchased certain wrapped cakes, cookies, crackers and chips but NO!!!! it appears others find them delicious TOO!!  so now that we are in a lock down nothing tasty on the shelves it's all stuff I've never tried before, so I tried it and of course it wasn't any good. 

I managed to do some panic shopping last week and got the Angus hot dogs but now not a loaf of bread to be found but today I finally managed to buy one loaf of bread that's the limit and I'm okay with that... gez like before nobody was buying the bread unless it was a BOGO free but now good luck finding a decent loaf of Gardenia.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not only delicious items either. Ben went out yesterday after home quarantine ended for him, went to the local check point and got his pass, went through several check points and was finally told he could not pass because his pass was only good for certain Barangays, went back to our local Barangay and got an additional pass so he could go to the bank.......... bank only, he was not allowed to enter the shopping mall there, only 8 kilometres from our house but that's another story, sorry.

local sari/water refill station that sells alcohol, smokes etc. No alcohol sir (rum, whisky, brandy) but I can sell you beer, no smokes sir as the government has put a ban on liquor and cigarette sales.
Has anyone heard of that?
It was the same at Pure gold, no smokes or alcohol as well as limited shopping, brands we have never had before so like you Mark will probably get the thumbs down.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Not only delicious items either.
> 
> .....
> No alcohol sir (rum, whisky, brandy) but I can sell you beer, no smokes sir as the government has put a ban on liquor and cigarette sales.
> ...


In Moalboal we cannot even buy beer, all alcohol sales banned. However I did see a group of locals around one shop all drinking Red Horse,.

As always the rules are fluid here and differ for known locals and foreigners 

More fun in the Philippines.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The press release I read says liquor ban. On election day they have an alcohol ban, so I assume they know the difference. But around here it is also all alcohol sales banned. I have not heard of a cigarette ban, but I am not a smoker...

Luckily we still have lots of good stuff at the store. Well, my wife brought home a bunch. She has the quarantine pass for the house. But her barangay pass and is only good for our town. She would have to go to our town hall (not barangay) to get a city pass. The only thing we would need it for is S&R, so have not bothered. Town is good enough'ish. 

Both grocery stores are out of pork, so she had to get some at the market. She tried to tell them what a butterfly cut was, but it did not go well ha ha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Complete liquor ban in our area of Laguna and I'm not sure about cigarettes but I got a pass from the Mayor today so I could travel from our Municipality (our municipality has no international or major bank) to the next city where my bank PNB was located and spent at least two hours with paper work and hired my brother in-law who helped to walk the papers through only to get stopped half way there on the highway at a check point and told "No", I'd have to use a bank along the highway, well that won't work because I was trying to deposit my check and each PNB banking institution is autonomous so after all this is done I might switch over to BDO.

These check points are serious, you have to show both passe's to the PNP as you exit your municipality and they mark it for the day and on the way I noticed each and every municipality with PNP check points at the entrance from the Highway plus they have a much larger check point in between cities and that's where we got turned back and once we got back to our municipality we got out and they check our temperature and pressure washed the vehicle.


----------

